# pulled off my first backslide



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

So I came from the right... I'm regular. Just an easy little 10' rail, as a warm up, and figured, why not try and boardslide this? So I hopped up on there, and all was well, until I thought I had finished the rail before I was actually done. started the 90* spin to prep for landing and BAM, instantaneous buttslide. Thank god for skeletools and a camelbak though. Everything felt fine by the time I made it to the lift. 

Next run I decided to go somewhere else though, because the line was like 20+ minutes for a high-speed six seat detachable lift... yeah, explain that to me.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

haha ass bangers are never fun... but next time you go get back ontop of that bitch and stomp that shit!


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I did get back on top of it 5 hours later when all the bitches left... And I went after it's mom too... the 20 footer. Slid off early on both tries tho.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

is it a round rail or flat bar? them round bitches are annoying mothafuckas when you keep slipping off early :laugh:


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

Im assuming whichever's cheaper or older... but i think it was flat... or rounded by asses smashing into it. I ride at wintergreen in VA, so it's not like upgrading their park features is in their budget when people manage to bust ass in the progression park all day. You should see some of the propane tank sliders there... I'm afraid that sooner than later someone's gonna finally break a hole into one of em.


----------

